# Feature Suggestion: Keyframes per frame, not per second



## rattacko123 (Jul 8, 2016)

I know this isn't a priority for streamers, but for people who record (such as myself) I would prefer to be able to reduce my keyframe interval to 1 keyframe every 3 or 4 frames or something like that instead of 1 per every 30 or 60 frames. OBS is the best recording software I have found, this would make it even better for people who edit.


----------



## c3r1c3 (Jul 8, 2016)

Depends on the codec. if you select an iframe only MPEG2 codec, then what you're asking for isn't only possible, but happens automatically. So i would say... pick a proper codec.


----------



## rattacko123 (Jul 8, 2016)

c3r1c3 said:


> Depends on the codec. if you select an iframe only MPEG2 codec, then what you're asking for isn't only possible, but happens automatically. So i would say... pick a proper codec.


eh too much effort to set up ffmpeg, id rather use x264 Nvenc, plus you have to enter custom muxer settings to set it up when using ffmpeg, which is too much effort. I'd rather transcode the file using handbrake or something, btw im using OBS studio not OBS classic, so I only have ffmpeg and standard (x264) recording
EDIT: for example in bandicam, with nvenc you can set keyframe interval to whatever


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 8, 2016)

...Have you ever tried using x264 with a keyframe every 3-4 frames? It looks completely miserable. Why do you need such a low keyframe interval? A competent NLE should be able to properly interpret intermediate frames if you want to do more precise edits. You shouldn't need to make your editing cuts on keyframes.

You can manually set keyint=whatever in the x264 options if you set the output mode to Advanced, where "whatever" is the number of frames between keyframes.


----------



## rattacko123 (Jul 13, 2016)

dodgepong said:


> ...Have you ever tried using x264 with a keyframe every 3-4 frames? It looks completely miserable. Why do you need such a low keyframe interval? A competent NLE should be able to properly interpret intermediate frames if you want to do more precise edits. You shouldn't need to make your editing cuts on keyframes.
> 
> You can manually set keyint=whatever in the x264 options if you set the output mode to Advanced, where "whatever" is the number of frames between keyframes.


I am using premiere pro 2014 which is slow af, I have noticed a significant improvement in editing speed when I encode my videos with a low keyframe interval. Quality is actually pretty decent if you set the x264 quality to 14 or lower. I have recorded with 1 keyframe interval in bandicam (a mistake, the file sizes were HUGE but quality was good). With a keyframe interval of 4 I am able to playback 1440p60fps silky smooth, while without lower keyframe interval anything above 1080p30fps is laggy. I cant be bothered to get a better editing software as premiere is well supported, and alternatives are either too expensive or don't have the features I want.

EDIT: These are my settings in handbrake, I am able to acheive decent quality, good enough for youtube, although handbrake slightly discolours my videos for some reason, other x264 encoders dont cause this. handbrake is the only x264 encoder that i could find that processes audio from OBS properly.


----------



## Troy from GameTipsAndMore (Jul 28, 2016)

If I may pop in on this, over the past few years I went through the same process [trying lower Keyframe Intervals (which looks somewhat worse if you go too low, in most codecs) to help video editing] and eventually just tried switching from the higher-end NLEs (Premiere/Vegas/etc) to the more mid-range ("Prosumer") level video editors - finding that these actually seemed to handle larger Keyframe Intervals and even VFR material, with less issues.

My suggestion then, would be to try products in the realm of Cyberlink's PowerDirector or Corel's VideoStudio and similarly-priced products (I haven't tried any MAGIX products yet; but I want to in the future, especially now that they bought Sony's video editing line) - with these editors, you may not even need to worry about 'converting for editing' at all!

_[Note: I am not affiliated with these video editing products or their companies in any way or form, I have merely been a user of their products over the years and wanted to share information on the capabilities of these products that may be of some assistance]
_
Try out some Demos and see how the most recent versions work for you. Have fun with it!


----------

